
The psychology of Soylent and the prison of first-world food choices - cjg
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/09/the-psychology-of-soylent-and-the-prison-of-first-world-food-choices/
======
cbames89
Totally off topic: I haven't lived in Texas for years but still dream of
Nobi's Bahn Mi.

